# African Dwarf Frogs - filter or no filter?



## ErinBBC (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking in to getting ADFs and have heard conflicting advice about whether or not to get a filter.

I have had betta fish in the past which also supposedly do not need a filter, but the fish who lived in filtered tanks lived 2-3 years longer than those in unfiltered tanks.

I was wondering if the same is true for ADFs? Will they live longer, healthier lives with a filter or will they be better off without one (I know they prefer calm water).

Also, the tank that I was planning on using is a 5 gallon long tank that I kept my last betta in....will this be okay for 2 frogs?

Thanks!!
Erin:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know much about frogs, but you can go wrong with a air-powered sponge filter with an air-valve to adjust the flow. You can keep anything without a filter if you change all the water twice a day. I'm too lazy for that. Low-flow fish like bettas do ok with low-flow filters, like sponges, or with a sheltered, low-flow area of the tank. Frogs should be the same.

I looked them up, http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/616.html. If this is accurate they can live 15 years.


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

hey erinbbc you should put a filter in your tank the best way is go to walmart and buy one there like $10 -$15 don't get a air powerd one they suck just put in off to the side of the tank and youl be great i have had one for a long time now and it love the tank


----------



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

Hey there! I have been frequenting my local aquarium store these past few weeks and I have recently looked into buying frogs. The first time I went, I was turned away by the aquarium staff because he told me that frogs are pretty delicate, so you should let your tank complete the nitrogen cycle before adding any frogs (approximately 1 month). Also, he mentioned that you should have a filter and heater installed in your aquarium, though I have heard that heaters are not 100% necessary.
To answer your second question, you only need 1 gallon of water per frog, so you will be fine with your 5 gallon tank.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

pumpkin14 said:


> Hey there! I have been frequenting my local aquarium store these past few weeks and I have recently looked into buying frogs. The first time I went, I was turned away by the aquarium staff because he told me that frogs are pretty delicate, so you should let your tank complete the nitrogen cycle before adding any frogs (approximately 1 month). Also, he mentioned that you should have a filter and heater installed in your aquarium, though I have heard that heaters are not 100% necessary.
> To answer your second question, you only need 1 gallon of water per frog, so you will be fine with your 5 gallon tank.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I never heard of waiting a month before putting the frogs in, but it can't hurt waiting i guess.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

The waiting period would be the time it takes the tank to cycle. The same should go for fish as well....unless you add hardy fish a little at a time during a cycle.

I would get a filter....at the least a sponge filter. Filtered tanks seem healthier to me....and stagnant water is pretty gross looking sometimes.

Make sure you read about these guys before buying....and do research other than listening to people at a LFS. ADFs usually won't eat processed foods....and like frozen or live foods. You could get lucky though, but have some frozen stuff on hand in case. Keep up with water changes even with the filter.

And take some pics! ADFs are super cute.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

SouthernBelle23 said:


> The waiting period would be the time it takes the tank to cycle. The same should go for fish as well....unless you add hardy fish a little at a time during a cycle.
> 
> I would get a filter....at the least a sponge filter. Filtered tanks seem healthier to me....and stagnant water is pretty gross looking sometimes.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Buy "Seachem Stability" cycle a tank within a week. And have fish in it as soon as it comes up to tempurature. Just started a 10gal. about 3days ago and it's doing fine with a ryuken and guppy fry in it. Ammon = .25 N2 = 0 N3 = 0 as of yesterday. Today I expect same. 5-6 day I expect ammon = 0 N2 = .25 N3= 0 and by 7th day it should be Ammon = 0 N2 = 0 N3 = .5
Water changes are 25% every day until I see N3 pop up.

Also no matter what you have in a tank full of water you want to have a filter of somekind in there, even if it's just a bunch of plants or a sponge or something.

Imagine if we sent an astronaut out into space with out any lifesupport like oxygen scrubbers, or waste recycling systems. We would have some very unhappy possibly dead americans out in space.

Also my experience with ADF and Overflow box's. Make sure to check the overflowbox when you get up and before you goto sleep. Every once in a while you'll find the ADF there, or in your sump. hell it's just a good idea to check your Overflow box and sump cause you find the darndest things in there. Like right now I have a Bamboo Shrimp that has gone MIA.


----------

